# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  La stganographie, ou l'art de dissimuler une information dans une autre [Sources]

## Bestiol

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : La stganographie, ou l'art de dissimuler une information dans une autre.

Cette source vous propose de cacher une image devant rester "secrte" dans une autre image "support".

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

